# Instabilidade 2018



## TiagoLC (23 Dez 2018 às 20:53)

Com mais um ano a findar, chegou a altura de juntarmos os nossos melhores registos (fotográficos e videográficos).
À semelhança do que se fez no ano passado, sugiro que publiquem os vossos registos mais interessantes, para que possamos recordar o que este ano trouxe de melhor. 
Peço que tenham em conta as seguintes condições, de forma a que este tópico fique minimamente organizado:
Publiquem só registos vossos;
As fotos/vídeos devem estar de acordo com a temática de instabilidade atmosférica (formações nebulosas interessantes, registos de trovoada/raios etc...);
Se tiverem vários registos organizem-nos por ordem cronológica;
Se as fotografias forem de alta resolução, sempre que possível redimensionem-nas para por exemplo 800/1024 pixeis de largura (respeitando, assim, a condição de utilização *1.21* do fórum).

Não hesitem em publicar!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2018 às 22:04)

Então vamos lá começar a publicar os eventos de instabilidade. Este ano, ao contrário de 2017 até perco a noção do número de eventos de instabilidade dignos de registo, porque foram bastantes. 
Começo então com um breve evento, *a 4 de fevereiro*. Formaram-se pequenas células que ainda deram neve em Portalegre por breves minutos e aqui em Arronches também deu para observar qualquer coisa diferente para além de chuva.









_______
Após Março, então houve vários. 
Granizo de dimensão considerável após uma trovoada,* a 2 de Março*.




___
Belíssimos céus após a passagem de uma frente no *dia 21 de Abril*.












___
*6 de Maio*








No dia 7 voltou a haver instabilidade mas já não foi tão significativa como no dia anterior.* 
___
19 de Maio*, perto de Elvas:








____
*20 de Maio*, belíssimos mammatus logo pela manhã:








Forte trovoada durante a tarde que atingiu a freguesia de Esperança com muito granizo.
___
Mais alguma instabilidade *a 29 de Maio*:








___
Ao longo dos meses de verão, alguns eventos mas nada de muito significativo.
Passo então para Setembro, que apesar de ter terminado pelo 2ª ano consecutivo com 0mm em muitos locais, por cá ainda surgiram uns bons eventos convectivos e que deram alguma chuva.
Trovoadas dispersas, *dia 9 de Setembro*:












__
Trovoadas no* dia 14 e madrugada de dia 15* *de Setembro*. Uma bela chuvada que caiu nessa noite e que ainda deu para matar umas saudades.
foto tirada com o telemóvel. Potentes células a crescer a leste, após as 13h.




linha de fortes células que surgia, ao final do dia na zona de Badajoz e que ao inicio da noite causaram ventos fortes, como é costume nestas situações.




vídeo:
Durante a madrugada:
__
*26 de Setembro:*












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOhA8W1jkkg&index=6&list=UUUTa6CVc0VC1ZAEgtT2KVyg
Durante a noite, linha de instabilidade na zona de Badajoz:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfCUBnNobcQ&list=UUUTa6CVc0VC1ZAEgtT2KVyg&index=5
__
*13 de Outubro.* Tempestade Leslie, felizmente não houve vento forte noutros locais mas sim, muita chuva e trovoada.
Ficam os vídeos feitos durante a passagem da linha de instabilidade mas já sem atividade elétrica.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkcOK7CuSg&index=4&list=UUUTa6CVc0VC1ZAEgtT2KVyg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdFa6FMwYsc&list=UUUTa6CVc0VC1ZAEgtT2KVyg&index=3
__
*18 de Outubro:*




Shelf Cloud bem formada devido a células que atingiram a zona de Badajoz e que progrediram para o interior alentejano a sul daqui observando-se assim alguma atividade elétrica.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWVAN_52ycU&list=UUUTa6CVc0VC1ZAEgtT2KVyg&index=2
*__
23 de Outubro. *Célula que atingiu a zona de Avis com eco roxo.




*__*
Por fim...
*26 de Outubro. *Célula que deu cerca de 30mm em Portalegre em 2 horas.












*____________
*
Espero que gostem! Ano bem animado em termos de instabilidade compensando assim, 2017.  Que 2019 seja igual! **



*

*


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2018 às 23:15)

O ano passado foi o que registei mais dias com trovoada visível daqui, mas este ano ultrapassou-o com 20 dias (16 em 2017). Este ano foi bastante bom. De 28 de Agosto até 9 de Setembro foi um espétaculo, com vários dias com trovoada e grandes células a formarem-se!. 

Vamos lá começar, *13 de Janeiro*:

Um dia de pós-frontal com vários aguaceiros a passar. Por volta das 15h40 começou-se a intensificar uma célula que vinha nesta direção. O céu já estava negro com um pequena shelf cloud a vir à frente quando vejo o primeiro raio e depois um grande trovão. A partir daí a célula começou a produzir várias descargas das quais consegui apanhar duas.




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Vídeo de vários trovões e dos dois raios:



*3 de Março - *Mais um aguaceiro de pós-frontal mesmo intenso que deixou bastante granizo com um tamanho considerável. Quase um hora depois veio mais um a deixar também algum granizo mas não tanto como este.
















*6 de Março -* Outro aguaceiro que deixou também bastante granizo.



*14 de Março - *Uma trovoada veio à noite mas enfraqueceu ao chegar aqui. Ainda deu para chuva torrencial acompanhada de granizo, que acumulou um pouco, e também alguns relâmpagos.
Frame de um deles:







*15 de Março - *Passou uma célula já a passar das 13h. Não foi muito intensa mas compensou ao ser fotogénica ao trazer a shelf cloud à frente.




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*30 de Março -* Dia com muitos aguaceiros torrenciais acompanhados de granizo e com alguma trovoada. A melhor altura do dia foi com um aguaceiro que chegou pouco depois das 15h. O primeiro relâmpago que produziu atingiu a antena aqui em frente. Foi o relâmpago mais próximo que presenciei, a distância rondou os 130m. Como foi o primeiro não estava com a filmar para cima por isso não o apanhei, mas é visível o seu reflexo no carro.








Aguaceiro que veio duas horas antes com grande cortina de chuva e granizo:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*22 de Abril -* Célula que se formou para os lados do Gerês.






*23 de Abril - *Mais uma célula mesmo em cima do Gerês.







*30 de Abril - *Célula que foi crescendo à medida que se aproximava da cidade. Ainda descarregou bem ao passar aqui mas não produzui nenhum relâmpago. Após a sua passagem começaram várias outra pequenas células a formarem-se.




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*19 de Maio -* Pequena célula que se formou aqui em frente. Dissipou-se conforme se aproximava mas ainda deu para ouvir dois trovões.



*1 de Junho - *Cumulus a crescer cada vez mais com o passar da manhã e início da tarde. A partir das 15h já se estavam a formar as primeiras células para o interior de Braga. Às 15h30 o céu já estava bastante escuro de este a sul e começava-se a ouvir os trovões e a ver os raios. Como elas se moviam muito devagar e conseguiram persistir apesar disso, a trovoada durou desde as 15h30 até às 18h.

Quando se estava a aproximar:






Um frame de um raio:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*20 de Junho - *Dia em que se formaram grandes células. Persistiram durante bastante tempo e que junto com o crescimento explosivo fez as bigornas crescer muito, cobrindo a cidade. Nas fotos em baixo vê-se a célula que cresceu perto do Gerês e outra perto de Vila Real. A bigorna desta última foi a que chegou aqui e deixou umas belas mammatus.




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus under the anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Distant thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr







Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*21 de Junho - *Mais outro dia de células enormes. Durante o meio da tarde formaram-se grandes células aqui em frente e eram visíveis vários descargas nuvem-solo. Ao fim da tarde chegou a melhor célula e era mesmo potente. Produziu cada raio enorme acompanhado de muito vento. A célula chegou a atingir um tamanho impressionante e vista de satélite a bigorna era enorme. Depois à noite foi visível mais trovoada que estava perto de Ourense, em Espanha.

As células que se formaram ao meio da tarde:




Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


A célula do fim da tarde a aproximar-se:










Vários frames de um raio juntos:










Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*29 de Junho -* Grandes células que cresciam explosivamente por volta do Gerês.




Explosive thunderstorm with pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*7 de Julho -* Outro dia com várias células a crescer por volta do Gerês.





Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2018 às 23:16)

Continuando a mensagem anterior (foram tantos dias este ano).
*
13 de Julho - *Células a formarem-se no limite de Viana de Castelo, já quase em Espanha.
*



*

*
14 de Julho - *Grande célula perto de Ourense, Espanha, com uma grande e volumosa bigorna e visível daqui até ao pôr do sol.
*






28 de Agosto -* Os melhores dias para se verem belos raios são os com trovoadas de base alta. Por causa de terem a base bastante alta vê-se muito mais do raio do que se fosse num dia de inverno com muita humidade e base muito baixas. Esta madrugada foi assim e proporcionou fantásticos raios. Depois ao amanhecer veio mais uma trovoada mesmo quando estava a começar a dar sol. Por isso houve arco-íris quando ela se estava a aproximar e a seguir veio a chuva torrencial. Quando já estava a passar via-se o sol e as cortinas de chuva iluminadas por ele enquanto se viam vários raios.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*3 de Setembro -* Outro dia com trovoadas de base alta. Fantásticos raios durante a madrugada a iluminar toda a célula. Durante a tarde formaram-se algumas células por volta do Gerês.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*4 de Setembro - *Neste dia, durante a tarde, cresceram explosivamente várias trovoadas outra vez por volta do Gerês. À noite começaram se a formar outra vez trovoadas de base alta só que já estiveram longe de mais daqui. Ainda deu para apanhar três raios.








Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*5 de Setembro -* Um dia com a visibilidade mesmo muito má. Desta vez as trovoadas formaram-se bem mais perto daqui e ainda deu para ouvir uns trovões longínquos.





Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



*7 de Setembro -* Este dia foi espetacular em que o céu começou sem cumulus nenhuns e com algumas nuvens médias. Com o passar do dia foram-se formando os primeiros cumulus. Foi sempre a tentarem crescer, até a primeira célula se formar pouco depois das 16h. Depois formou-se mais uma, mesmo aqui em frente, às 17h.  Quase às 17h30 no lugar da segunda houve outra recarga e formou-se a maior delas todas e era visível a coluna de precipitação. Acho que ainda foram registados alguns relâmpagos. As células em si não era muito grandes mas foi fantástico ver o processo todo mesmo aqui em frente onde há maior visibilidade pois quase todas as vezes é sempre mais para os lados do Gerês, para a direita da foto.




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




*8 de Setembro -* Este dia... Quando apanhei o melhor raio desde que faço registos. Durante a madrugada formaram-se mais uma vez trovoadas de base alta afetando mais o Porto dirigindo-se para norte. Quando chegou aqui, a frequência de relâmpagos não era muito grande, mas quando a célula produzia um, eram grandes clarões e valentes trovões. Conforme ela se ia movimentando para norte começava a ter uma melhor vista da janela que esta virada para NNE. Lá estou eu a tirar fotos quando vejo um raio enorme a percorrer o céu e mesmo no fim ouço a máquina a acabar de tirar a foto. Vou ver se máquina apanhou o raio e lá estava ele, enorme!  Foi o último raio que esse célula produziu. Durante a tarde, formaram-se mais células que ainda andaram a rondar mas acabou por não chegar nenhuma. Não deixaram de proporcionar uns belos céus.




Lightning in Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*9 de Setembro -* Durante a tarde formou-se uma pequena célula em que teve um momento de crescimento intenso e produziu uma bela nuvem pileus por cima da torre.





Pileus over an updraft by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*14 de Setembro -* Cresceram uma células mesmo ao fim da tarde que não duraram muito tempo.




Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*27 de Setembro -* Dia espetacular com células a crescerem a tarde toda e uma a aguentar-se até ao início da noite. Mais para o fim da tarde cresciam explosivamente para ENE e ainda duraram algum tempo mas lá acabaram por se ir. Mas para E, perto de Chaves formaram-se umas torres e cresciam tão rápido que acho que se estivessemos mesmo atentos até era visível em tempo real. Continuaram a crescer e às 19h estava a ver a célula mais bonita que já tinha visto iluminada pelas cores do pôr do sol. Começaram a crescer mais umas torres a trás dela e rapidamente se formou mais uma célula que afetou Chaves, provocando inundações e deixando também granizo. Esta durou até ao início da noite, sendo depois iluminada com os clarões dos relâmpagos, algo que ainda não tinha visto.




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


*21 de Novembro -* Durante a tarde aproximava-se um aguaceiro e o céu cada vez mais suspeito e eu a pensar, vou pôr a máquina a filmar nunca se sabe. Passado um pouco vejo um raio e depois vem um grande trovão e foi o único da célula. Eu todo contente por o ter apanhado

Frame do relâmpago:





Fico-me por aqui pois já vou em duas mensagens, mas ainda houve mais dias com trovoada e/ou interessantes formações como 20 de Maio, 6, 8, 9, 10 e 11 de Julho, 28 de Setembro, 29 de Setembro, 13 de Outubro e 22 de Novembro e mais um ou outro que me tenha esquecido.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Espero que tenham passado um santo e feliz Natal e que o novo ano vos reserve boas surpresas.

Partilho, então, aqueles que julgo serem os meus melhores registos deste ano.































P.S.: Mais tarde, edito para acrescentar as datas


----------

